# Dreaded Data Model and Power Query loading error



## cmajka (Jun 7, 2017)

Good Morning - 

I am sure this has been discussed on this forum ad nauseum, but I can't seem to find anything on it.  I created several Power Queries and added them to the data model.  Then I realized I needed to change one of the filters in one of the queries.  I thought it should be easy enough.  When I went to close & load to the data model, I got a dreaded error 

"The query 'ABCD' or one of its inputs was modified in Power Query after this connection was added.  Please disable and re-enable loading to the Data Model for this query."  

One option was to create a copy of the query and that loaded just fine, however, since the name of the new query is 'ABCD (2)' I will still have to redo all of my connections and pivots.

Please tell me there is a work around...I just spent the last few days building this report with many pivots .  I have excel 2013 and 2016.  

Thanks!


----------



## rae2blue (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi cmajka,

I was having the same issue when I came across your post. I managed to find the solution to the problem while trying to still research the answer and thought I'd share in case you still need a work-around or someone else has a similar issue.

[Steps for 2013 version] 
1. In the Power Query menu, _Workbook Queries_, hover over the query with the issue until the pop-up preview window appears. 
2. Select the three radial dots at the bottom of this window and select _Load To...
_3. Check or un-check _Add this data to the Data Model.
_4. Select _Load_.
5. Select _Continue_ on pop-up warning window. Query will automatically refresh at this point.
6. Repeat steps 1-5 to reset to preferred setting (optional).

James Serra explains the purpose of _Load To_ _Data Model _well. In 2013 Excel, the _Load To Worksheet_ is actually captured by _Load To Table_ v. _Only Create Connection_. You can have it still load to the data model with either preferred view.


----------

